
How Epic's War Against Apple Is Righteous - tekdude
https://slate.com/technology/2020/08/epic-fortnite-apple-app-store-lawsuit-dmca.html
======
bradknowles
How would Fortnite treat a user who violated their TOS — intentionally and
with maliciousness aforethought?

~~~
lostmsu
Does Fortnite have malicious rules?

